# Whens the next meet??



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dancing Queen? your spending more time doowwwnn ssooufff than sorting summit up here.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Shocking isn't it!

Thinks he's Alex McLeish or summit?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

:lol: All in aid of charity I suppose.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

How about meeting me with the ££ you owe me?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

hows about send me a pm first ya ****!!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

What kind of meet you after folks? Detailing with demos, or meet up for a chat??

Jonnie5 is organising a Beginners Tuition meet for early next year, likely to be in Central Scotland...


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> What kind of meet you after folks? Detailing with demos, or meet up for a chat??
> 
> Jonnie5 is organising a Beginners Tuition meet for early next year, likely to be in Central Scotland...


That should suit that lot down to a T then Dave.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Just a news and some grub I say?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh thats what i was thinking no demos just chat some grub and an apple lol


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Just as I thought, Graham starting a thread just for the sake of saying something. His wife was obviously getting on his case in the background and he decided to start a thread about anthing and our Dave got the backlash.

Meeting up for a blether sounds good though.:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

SURFERROSA said:


> Just as I thought, Graham starting a thread just for the sake of saying something. His wife was obviously getting on his case in the background and he decided to start a thread about anthing and our Dave got the backlash.
> 
> Meeting up for a blether sounds good though.:thumb:


OI...lmao :lol:

I just need to get out an away from all this xmas talk etc etc lol.


----------



## juls (Apr 24, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> OI...lmao :lol:
> 
> I just need to get out an away from all this xmas talk etc etc lol.


I smell.......

SH1TE!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i need away from that as well..

How about here

http://www.beininn.com/our_hotel_restaurant.htm


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Perfect, its about 10 mins from my house and the food is good. Parking should be ok too:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

^^ Looks good, any ideas on a date for this?

As mentioned above, I'm down south for the next couple of weekends for meets and Diane is back the weekend after that though if the food is good she'll be more than up for a little jolly...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

maybe 9th dec?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> maybe 9th dec?


Not good for me, I'm at 888 and LMF that weekend, but what about others? If the majority are good for that day, go for it


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Can't do the 9th either.

8th?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

cant do this weekend what about the weekend after the 9th maybe 16th?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Im good.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

"hows about send me a pm first ya ****!!"

Did you forget about the telephone conversation we had (Including David G)

No rush, but I thought you were wanting the <cough> items <cough> I got for you?

I'm not available for either date or Perth for that matter!!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I was wondering when the next meet was happening.

Both dates suit me.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I have approval from the boss, so the 16th is good for me.


----------

